# sputnik



## Jbro (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi all,I have a rose gold Russian sputnik automatic watch,unworn .It has ,from what I can gather ,the desirable slavia? ? Movement .There was a story of these being the old movements from the original factory but I'm unsure of the facts in detail.Also unsure of the value of this watch ?.It keeps surprisingly good time too.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

It is worth what a buyer is willing to pay 

Was there actually a point to your post? Or are you just trying to sell the watch?


----------



## Jbro (Apr 13, 2016)

Bit of both really ,undecided and wanted to know a little of the history from knowledgeable members here.I was left this and a glycine airman recently and know little of them although I've just read on here that the airman was worn in space and seems highly regarded.

So yes ...I guess eventually I may sell ,perhaps ! But where better to learn than a veritable pool of knowledge such as this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Jbro said:


> Bit of both really ,undecided and wanted to know a little of the history from knowledgeable members here.I was left this and a glycine airman recently and know little of them although I've just read on here that the airman was worn in space and seems highly regarded.
> 
> So yes ...I guess eventually I may sell ,perhaps ! But where better to learn than a veritable pool of knowledge such as this.


 welcome to the forum, tell us a bit about yourself and join in :thumbsup:

you wont get a valuation here, this not what the forum is about, your best bet is to search the completed listings on eBay for an identical or similar watch and see what it sold for


----------



## Jbro (Apr 13, 2016)

Of course and thank you .I have quite a few watches ,one particular one that I guess is mediocre in the general mix of watches but has amazed me as it hasn't missed a beat in nearly twenty odd years,you get very attached to some don't you .I'm looking forward to learning and contributing.

They were my father's and if I were to sell I'd want them to go somewhere where they were appreciated I guess.

Anyway thanks for the welcome .


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Jbro and welcome to the forum. Try and get a picture of your watch posted and I'm sure we'll be able to tell you much more about it. I'm not really sure which model you're talking about at the moment - my best guess would be this one:


----------

